# Hymer C642 CL (2007)



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Me and hubby were just chatting and saying that we have never seen the same model as ours around and about and we've never come across anyone who has one on the forums. 

Does anyone out there own one and how are you getting on with it? We absolutely love ours and it ticks all the boxes for us


----------

